

Ask HN:  what's a good open source trouble ticket system? - gjvc

I&#x27;m after something lightweight and reliable for customer service at a ~10 person startup.  suggestions (both positive and negative) please!
======
nodata
JIRA

~~~
gjvc
JIRA is not open source, but it is a decent platform.

